# Indoor 3D Nationals - Darkhorse Team



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Big weekend for the Darkhorse crew at the Indoor Nationals in Lethbridge Alberta. Just wanted to wish them a great competition and looking forward to pics and reports, sounds like an awesome event, just wish I could have been there this year! If any of you guys are there be sure to say 'hi' to the crew, they'll be easy to spot in the Darkhorse gear!


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Me to i would like to be there. The distance is alway the probleme but next week i will be at Valleyfield,Qc, with my new gear.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Only saw one guy! Great event


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Well I hopes you said 'hi'! There was actually three guys from the Darkhorse team , who did you meet? Rick, Basil or Ken? Ken Bouck had a great finish just five points off of third in BHR category! Heard it was a real good event, have some pictures coming my way!


----------



## rweste (Aug 12, 2010)

The Shoot was great and we all had a great time. The darkhorse arrows performed great (although some of the shooters could have done a little better LOL). Looking forward to testing them again next weekend at the Southern Alberta Bowhunters Assoc Indoor 3D in Lethbridge. Hope to see some of you there.

Rick


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Great gear helps for sure but the one part of the equation that always has the biggest impact is the shooter! You win some, you lose some! First big comp of the season so you'll have plenty of opportunitys to get er back!


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I thing it would be nice to show the new gear on the staff shooter. So here is mine:


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Good idea Jacques! These pics were snapped by the staff shooters that competed at the 3d Indoor Nationals. First pic Rick Weste from Alberta putting the Darton 3800 through its paces.


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Pics*

Heres Basil Szoo and Ken Bouck. Congrats to Ken for a great finish, seeing as it was the first major competetion of the year. Ken managed fourth place just 5 points short of 3rd in BHR catagory.


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Pics*

Heres Ken sporting the full Darkhorse swag and that sweet Elite in Realtree AP Snow


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Pics*

Basil Szoo sendin his Darkhorse Stud downtown!


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

Slugman said:


> Heres Ken sporting the full Darkhorse swag and that sweet Elite in Realtree AP Snow


I used to shoot rifle competition with Vern Boucke from Ashcroft, is Ken related?

DDave


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Not a clue, I'll have to ask him for you!


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Yup they kinda are related DDave, Vern is Kens Dad!


----------

